# What kind of fish do I have?



## tje31483 (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what kind of fish these are?


Check out this video on YouTube:

Fish - YouTube


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice mollies. The pink cichlid is probably one of the hybrids sold out of the fish farms.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

been a long time since I have seen a nice black sailfin mollie. I agee the cichlid is a hybrid. looks like it might have some Sevrum in it.


----------



## rolesvillemollies (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice !!


----------

